# dell dimension 8250 , will not turn on at all?



## Djchip (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Ppl of techsupport forums .

Recently my dads old dell dimension 8250 will not turn on at all , i opened to see if everything was OK and it is there is a green light on in the motherboard but when i push the powerbutton nothing happens at all , and he needs it because he has all his work in that computer. what do you guys think its the problem? could it be the power supply or the power button got broken and wont actualy turn it on ?


----------



## Win2KPro (Sep 5, 2005)

The fact that a green LED is illuminated on the motherboard only indicates the power supply still has power on the +5v standby lead. 

The 1st thing I would try would be with the machine shut down and disconnected from power source remove the memory and continuity modules and reset each one and see if that solves the problem. The Dimension 8250 uses a memory called "Rambus" and all slots must be populated with either a memory stick or a continuity module. I would just remove and reseat them one at a time. 

If the machine fails to start after reseating the memory, with the machine disconnected from the power source remove and reseat any "add-in cards". If the machine fails to start after reseating the memory and "add-in" cards, "jump" a known good power supply to the motherboard and see if it will start. If the machine fails to start after reseating the memory, the "add-in" cards and "jumping" a known good power supply to the board then the problem is almost positive to be the motherboard. 

If you determine the problem is the motherboard, personally I wouldn't spend any money replacing a board of that age. You reach a point where it is just best to start over with a new machine.


----------



## Djchip (Nov 20, 2009)

it started up by itself xD i left it connected like 10min after it just power on and works fine now 0.o


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's probably a power supply starting to fail, Backup the needed data while it up and running, Dell doesn't have motherboard sensors so the only way to check the voltages is with a digital voltmeter do you have access to one?


----------

